

Show HN: Pro Football Betting Tips – Make a long term profit betting - adzeds
https://profootballbettingtips.com

======
adzeds
Would love to get people's feedback on this site.

If you want to join, use code hackernews for a 50% discount!

~~~
o0-0o
Thank you for the discount. Could you give a thumbnail sketch of soccer
betting, since most of us look at football through American eyes?

